# Bridge's parent application is not active



## familistu2000 (Oct 5, 2011)

In Bridge when select 'Open in Camera Raw', I get a warning message saying '*Bridges parent application is not* active.


----------



## familistu2000 (Oct 5, 2011)

Found the solution: copy and replace the file: _amtlib.dll _from program files/adobe/photoshop cs5/ folder to program files/adobe/bridge cs5/ folder You need to have permissions to do this.


----------

